
The Dizzying Grandeur of 21st-Century Agriculture - redcastle
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/10/09/magazine/100000004674635.mobile.html?_r=0
======
kafkaesq
The flybys and panoramic views of geometrically lain forced-feeding
enclosures, warehouse-scale chicken coups and plantation-scale cattle pens are
certainly quite striking, both visually (and on the ground, we must imagine)
in olfactory terms.

But somehow, as a means of describing this needless suffering (and the caustic
arrogance on the part of the the perpetrating over-species responsible for
these grotesque images), "grandeur" isn't quite the word that springs to mind.

